# Yeast infection from antibiotics?



## guatemama (Jan 30, 2010)

Looking for advice....my 1-year-old tiel, Willie, has been on Metronidazole and an antibiotic for watery droppings - was finally definitely diagnosed with a protozoal infection last week. Is still finishing up Metronidazole, but noticed a white patch on his tongue today - yeast infection? He's kind of making an extra noise when he whistles, like something's bothering him. Can I treat this with something over-the-counter? His droppings are getting better and I don't want him to lose his appetite and get sick again


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

You need to ask your vet for an antifungal such as Nystatin to give him. Ask him about a way to give in water because when giving orally it is thick and nasty tasting to the bird and there is risk of aspiration if the bird resists taking it.

In the meantime since he was on these meds you should give him some probiotics on anything he will eat to help restore intestinal flora.

Anpother alternative is to go to the health food store and get Capryl...which is caprylic acid in capsule form. This is very effective against yeast and can be sprinkled on some foods he likes or dissolved in the water.

IF it is defintely yeast you need to have it corrected ASAP, because it can go systemic and make him seriously sick and/or death.


----------

